# Help with sales pitch!



## blaineminyard (Jun 22, 2012)

I approached a person the other day about doing shirts for a fundraising event. When I asked her if she had thought about offering custom shirts - she said that she didn't think they could make it profitable enough. I really didn't have an answer to that. We got another smaller job out of the conversation but it really got me thinking about how I could have approached the conversation differently. 

The only thing I could think of is to print a sample shirt and have them pre-sale at the event. It would keep their out of pocket expenses to $0. 

Do you guys have any other ideas?


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Bring brochures with wholesale shirt prices and MSRPs to show profitability. 

A sample shirt could have helped during the convo because you could have shown value (quality for the price). 

Not sure what type of event it is but pre-ordering may not be as profitable as having them printed at the event because less people may order?

...definitely good for reducing up-front costs to the client


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Did you ask her how profitable is profitable enough. Until you know that there is no point in going forward.

Before providing a quote you need to know:

1. How many shirts would she need?
2. How many color design would be printed?
3. What kind of shirt is needed...100% cotton or a blend?
4. White shirts or colored?
5. What weight fabric?
6. How many designs?
If you start out with the above questions you should be able to offer an accurate priced quote.
Good luck!


----------

